# Goldfish Fun Fact?



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It was on my daily calendar, so it has to be true, right?

According to science, goldfish are often thought to have an attention span that lasts only seconds, but they actually boast a memory span of up to three months.


----------

